# im better



## MIndfAEL (Mar 13, 2012)

when i look back even a few months or so i realize that i am improving. there are times when my dp is bad but also times when its not as strong. the only thing im really doing is focusing on my life and my self. im essentially learning how to live. idk if this applies to everyone but yea thats the best advice i have is to learn how to live


----------



## SongBillong (Sep 20, 2011)

Nice positive post, good stuff. I actually feel quite like this too


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

good


----------



## kpaiva (Dec 17, 2010)

mmarcus said:


> when i look back even a few months or so i realize that i am improving. there are times when my dp is bad but also times when its not as strong. the only thing im really doing is focusing on my life and my self. im essentially learning how to live. idk if this applies to everyone but yea thats the best advice i have is to learn how to live


That's awesome. I think the tricky part is learning how to live is different for everyone. But, I'm really glad that you've found that base for yourself.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm kinda in the same boat. I hate the whole close, but far feeling. But I much like where I am now compared to where I was. It's time that will help some of us hopefully. If not, then we'll live and press on. Glad to see someone doing better and being positive.


----------



## Saus (Aug 14, 2012)

GhostsoftheGreat said:


> I'm kinda in the same boat. I hate the whole close, but far feeling. But I much like where I am now compared to where I was. It's time that will help some of us hopefully. If not, then we'll live and press on. Glad to see someone doing better and being positive.


Me too. At times I feel like I've fully recovered, but then I'm reminded that I've "recovered" from something, then I think of that something, and then I get dp thoughts again... Atleast I know it's possible to fully recover.







Good to know I'm not alone.


----------

